# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الوقايه من اصابات الملاعب (دا كلو من اصابه كلتشي دي والله هيجتني هيجه)

## قنوان

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا الموسم عانينا فيه الامرين من جراء الاصابات في الملاعب والدليل علي ذلك ان كشف الاصابات لدينا زاخر باهم اللاعبين وربنا يستر علي الباقين
قبل ان نتعرف على الاصابات التي تحدث في الملاعب خلال حياتنا اليوميه وقبل ان نتعرف على ماهية هذه الاصابات واعراضها وطرق اسعافها وعلاجها لا بد لنا وان نبحث عن امور بالغه الاهميه من الناحيه العلميه والعمليه.اذ ان اتقاء شر اصابه ما ومنع حدوثها لا شك بانه امر حيوي يبعث على الطمانينه لدى المدرب واللاعب اثناء ممارسة النشاط الرياضي.
من هنا كان لابد لنا ان نتعرف على الطرق العمليه والتي يجب على كل مدرب ولاعب ايضا اتباعها والتقيد بها لمنع وقوع الاصابه قدر الامكان.
1. الفحص الطبي الشامل:
فحص جميع الاجهزه الحيويه للجسم المتمثله في الاجهزه التاليه:
* الجهاز الدوري الدموي (القلب)
* الجهاز التنفسي (الرئتين)
* الجهاز الهضمي (المعده)
* الجهاز البولي (الكليتين)
اذ ان سلامة هذه الاجهزه تجعل من اللاعب انسانا قادرا على اداء جميع الحركات المطلوبه منه اثناء التدريب وتعفيه من الوقوع في اصابات يمكن ان تحدث اثناء التدريب.
ان من واجب المدرب وقبل البدء بتنفيذ البرامج التدريبيه للاعبين ان يخضع هؤلاء اللاعبين لفحوصات طبيه تثبت سلامة جميع هذه الاجهزه واذا ثبت عكس ذلك فعلى المدرب ان يوقف كل لاعب مصاب بخلل عضوي حتى يشفى من هذا الخلل.
2. الغذاء الكافي:
ان غذاء اللاعب يحدد عاده حسب المجهود الذي يبذله ذلك اللاعب وحسب نوع اللعبه التي يمارسها وما تحتاجه من سعرات حراريه وان كمية السعرات التي يحتاجها لاعب كرة السله تختلف عن كمية السعرات التي يحتاجها السباح. ومن هنا يجب ان ندرك ان عدم الانتظام في تناول الغذاء المطلوب وان عدم ممناسبة كمية الغذاء المتناوله من قبل اللاعب حتما سيوقع اللاعب في اصابه هو في غنى عنها في الوزن.ان الوزن المطلوب من اللاعب ايضا هو منع اي زياده في وزنه اذ ان الزياده في الوزن احيانا تؤدي الى اعاقة الحركه عند اللاعب والزياده في الوزن تنتج عن:
*. عدم تنظيم كمية الغذاء المتناوله.
*. عدم التقيد بنظام ومواعيد الاكل وتناول الاكل بين الوجبات .
3. الراحه الكافيه:
ان الراحه الكافيه لا تقل اهميه عن الاكل وتقسم الى قسمين رئيسيين :
*. النوم : وهي الراحه الفسيولوجيه للجسم فعلى اللاعب وحتى يتجنب الاصابه اثناء ممارسة النشاط ان ياخذ قسطا وافرا من النوم .
*. فترات من الاسترخاء بين فقرات التدريب مما يؤدي الى جعل اللاعب قادرا على اداء الحركات المطلوبه دون تعب او ملل مما يؤدي ايضا الى راحة العضله وبقاء ذهنه متفتحا لاستيعاب الخطط المطلوبه منه.
4. التدرج في التمرينات :
لعل من اهم العوامل التي تبعد اللاعب من الوقوع في الاصابه هو التدرج في اعطائه التمرينات وهذا يقع على عاتق المدرب ويعكس الخلفيه العلميه وكفائة المدرب وقدرته في الوصول بهذا اللاعب للمستوى المطلوب . فالمدرب الناجح هو الذي يرسم ويضع البرنامج التدريبي العملي للاعب بما يتناسب وطاقاته الحركية اخذا بعين الاعتبار درجة وسرعة التقدم الحركي عند اللاعب وان اتباع الاسلوب العلمي في التدرج يجعل اجهزة الجسم الحيويه لدى اللاعب قادره على اداء واجبها ويجعلها سليمه وتنمو نموا طبيعيا . 
5. عدم الافراط في التدريب :
واقصد بالافراط عدم وجود برنامج تدريبي منظم من قبل المدرب وان من واجب المدرب ان يضع برنامجا تدريبيا على مدار الفصل التدريبي مراعيا تقسيمات شهريه ويوميه للتدريب اذ ان عدم وجود مثل هذا البرنامج سيفسح المجال لوجود خلل في التقدم للعبه الممارسه كما انه سيوقع اللاعب حتما باصابات قد تكون مؤثره على مستواه الحركي والافراط في التدجريب يترك اثار سلبيه على جميع الاجهزه الحيويه وتجعلها في حالة اعياء دائم ومن اعراض الافراط في التدريب فقد الشهيه وقلة النوم ونقص في الوزن وسهولة التهيج وزياده في الحساسيه .
6. تجنب الاعياء البدني :
ان استمرار اللاعب باداء التمرينات يؤدي الى ارهاق الاجهزه الحيويه في الجسم وتجعلها غير قادره على تادية الحركات المطلوبه نتيجه لاستهلاك المواد المخزونه بالجسم كالبروتينات والنشويات والاملاح وعدم قدرة الدم على حمل الاكسجين واستعماله في الانسجه المختلفه ونتيجة لعدم قدرة نقل مخلفات عملية التمثيل الغذائي لحامض البوليك واللبنيك مما يؤدي الى اعياء بدني عام كما يمكن اعتبار الجسم في حالة تسمم ناتجه عن عدم القدره على الاكسده مما يؤدي الى انعكاس هذا على المخ بصورة فقر دم وعلاماتها دوار وغثيان وقد يحدث اغماء مؤقت.
7. عدم تعاطي المنشطات الصناعيه :
ان تعاطي مثل هذه المنشطات لدى اللاعبين من اجل بذل طاقه اكبر من طاقتهم الطبيعيه ليتمكنوا من الفوز على خصومهم مما يؤدي الى اعطاء نتائج ايجابيه مؤقته تزول بزوال المؤثر تاركه اثارا سلبيه على جميع اجهزة جسم اللاعب ومثل هذه المنشطات ممنوع تعاطيه في جميع الاحوال والمنافسات الرياضيه ومن هذه المنشطات الكحول والكافيين والكورامين الخ.
8. سلامة الادوات والاجهزه الرياضية المستعمله :
اذ ان التاكد من سلامة الادوات والاجهزه الرياضيه المستعمله يقلل من فرص الوقوع باصابات فعلى المدرب او اللاعب ايضا التاكد من سلامة اجهزة الجمباز المستعمله وكذلك التاكد من صلاحية الملاعب وعدم وجود الموانع التي تعيق حركة اللاعب وكذلك التاكد من صلاحية املاعب الداخليه المستعمله من الناحيه الصحيه كالاضاءه والتهويه وغيرها.
9. العلاج الفوري لاية اصابه تحدث :
باعتقادي ان كثيرا من المدربين يهملون في العلاج الفوري لاصابه قد يصاب بها لاعب يعد من امهر اللاعبين لفريقهم مما يجعل اللاعب غير قادر على اداء واجبه ضمن صفوف فريقه لمده طويله فترك ها اللاعب المصاب في الملعب ودون اسعافه فورا يؤدي الى مضاعفات قد تكون خطيره تضطره للابتعاد عن اللعب لفتره اطول من الفتره المتوقعه في حالة اسعافه فورا ويترتب على المدرب ابعاد اللاعب من الملعب حال حصول الاصابه مهما كانت درجة الاصابه وذلك لاقتصار فترة الاصابه ومنعها من التكرار . 

والله ولي التوفيق وشكرا

*

----------


## رشيدي

*احييك ياقنوان فهذا هو المطلوب 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

احييك ياقنوان فهذا هو المطلوب 



 شكرا الاخ رشيدي بس انشاء الله يصل الجماعه:8hhr:
*

----------


## رشيدي

*بأذن الله سوف يصل هذا الاقتراح
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*:1 (7):



:oao5:

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ده شغل نضيف
*

----------


## africanu

*تسلمي علي الطرح العلمي
جهد مقدر د- قنوان
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشكورة يا دكتورة
نتمنى فقط ان تجد اصابات 
لاعبى المريخ الاهتمام اللازم
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قنوان دا الكلام
شكراً علي الموضوع المفيد جداً:1 (10):
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*شكراً .......
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اشكر جميع المشاركين فمروركم ذاد الموضوع رونق
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* هذا  الموضوع  موضوع  تثقيفى من الدرجة الأولى

 وبقدرما  ينفع المدربين واللاعبين ويرفع ثقافتهم الصحيه

ويجعلهم  على إلمام تام بأهم أمورهم الصحيه فإنه يرفع

من نسبة الثقافة  الصحيه لأعضاء  المنبرأيضا  ويحسن

 مستوى النقاش بينهم  فى هذه الأمور 0

حقيقى  جهد مقدر 0

 مثل هذه المواضيع لها أثركبير

ومطلوبه  بشده0

 لك  عليه الشكر والتقدير يا دكتوره 0
*

----------


## reddish

*د. قنوان استفذت فيك اصابة كلتشى شى ما فكتبتى موضوع اكتر من رائع ...
   الم تهزك وفاة ايداهور ؟ 
يللا هزي عقلك وعواطفك واكتبى حاجة فانا فى حوجة لكتابة طبيب عن الموضوع 
                تحياتى 
             د. محجوب 
تخريمة كما يقولون ؛
لدى الكثير المحتبس وان طال الزمن او قصر ساكتب عن هذا الموضوع كثيرا 
فى هذا المنبر اوغيره 
*

----------


## acba77

*دا الكلام الصاح
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

د. قنوان استفذت فيك اصابة كلتشى شى ما فكتبتى موضوع اكتر من رائع ...
   الم تهزك وفاة ايداهور ؟ 
يللا هزي عقلك وعواطفك واكتبى حاجة فانا فى حوجة لكتابة طبيب عن الموضوع 
                تحياتى 
             د. محجوب 
تخريمة كما يقولون ؛
لدى الكثير المحتبس وان طال الزمن او قصر ساكتب عن هذا الموضوع كثيرا 
فى هذا المنبر اوغيره 









You are a doctor .. 
so you know more than us

we are waiting



*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله الموضوع  : :1 (11):

شكرا يا 
د
ك
ت
و
ر
ة 

كل الود والتقدير !!!!
:drb9:

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*قنوان أنت رائعة روعة المنبر

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لماذا لا نطبق اقتراح الاخ محمد كمال بتكوين ركن طبي بالمنبر والحمد لله العاملين بالحقل الصحي والطبي متوفرين بالمنبر (reddish , سارق الفرح , قنوان , محمدكمال)
 وهؤلاء مثالا" وليس حصرا"



الموضوع بين ايديكم

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

هذا الموضوع موضوع تثقيفى من الدرجة الأولى

وبقدرما ينفع المدربين واللاعبين ويرفع ثقافتهم الصحيه 
ويجعلهم على إلمام تام بأهم أمورهم الصحيه فإنه يرفع 
من نسبة الثقافة الصحيه لأعضاء المنبرأيضا ويحسن 
مستوى النقاش بينهم فى هذه الأمور 0 
حقيقى جهد مقدر 0 
مثل هذه المواضيع لها أثركبير 
ومطلوبه بشده0 

لك عليه الشكر والتقدير يا دكتوره 0



 هذا قيض من فيضكم استاذنا مانديلا شكرا علي الكلام الطيب:bluefly:
:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

د. قنوان استفذت فيك اصابة كلتشى شى ما فكتبتى موضوع اكتر من رائع ...
الم تهزك وفاة ايداهور ؟ 
يللا هزي عقلك وعواطفك واكتبى حاجة فانا فى حوجة لكتابة طبيب عن الموضوع 
تحياتى 
د. محجوب 
تخريمة كما يقولون ؛
لدى الكثير المحتبس وان طال الزمن او قصر ساكتب عن هذا الموضوع كثيرا 
فى هذا المنبر اوغيره 



 لم اكتب عن ايداهور ولكن لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء د .محجوب مراسلتي في الخاص فهنالك اشياء يجب ان تتم بالتعاون بيننا لتبادل الاراء ولك مني كل الشكر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*مشكووووووووووور  ايهاب, اكبا,اياس والمثني علي المرور الانيق
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

لماذا لا نطبق اقتراح الاخ محمد كمال بتكوين ركن طبي بالمنبر والحمد لله العاملين بالحقل الصحي والطبي متوفرين بالمنبر (reddish , سارق الفرح , قنوان , محمدكمال)

وهؤلاء مثالا" وليس حصرا" 


الموضوع بين ايديكم



نحن جاهزيييين يا ايهاب ونفتح بوست لتوقيع الاطباء ونشوف العدد كم:mbrok::mbrok:
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قنون يا ابداع انا قريت الموضوع واستفدت منه كتير كتير وماعرفة ارد ليك واكتب ليك شنو بس انشاء الله يوم شكرك  مايجى يارائعة
                        	*

----------

